# Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, пояс



## Irina2012 (24 Фев 2012)

..чтобы и держал спину хорошо, и чтобы в нем было удобно, ну и не дорого  У меня грыжи L2-3 4,1 L4-5 4,8мм L5-S1 5мм Th 10-L1 и  протрузии L1-2 2мм и L3-4 2,5мм, сегодня получила на руки описание МРТ. Чего делать пока не знаю, но однозначно нужен поддерживающий пояс, мне приходится поднимать тяжести. Спасибо за советы.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Фев 2012)

Зачем пояс? От него какой толк? Имеются грыжи - ну и что? Что беспокоит-то? И покажите снимки.


----------



## Irina2012 (24 Фев 2012)

Насколько я понимаю, пояс нужен чтобы поддерживать позвоночник. На данный момент боли несильные, но бывают обострения. Приходится носить тяжести и вообще, физические нагрузки присутствуют. Так я даже чувствую как у меня там пощелкивает, особенно при поворотах.


----------



## Irina2012 (25 Фев 2012)

Изображения с диска открыть никак не получается(( Вот описание:
Область исследования: поянично-крестцовый отдел позвоночника
Контрастное вещество: -
Программа: Т1ВИ,Т2ВИ
Проекция: Ax Sag
Протокол: Поясничный лордоз сохранен. Структура тел позвонков с признаками незначительных дегенеративных изменений. Высота тел не снижена. Опорные площадки тел Th11- L1-S1 позвонков расширены за счет краевых костных разрастаний. Грыжи Шморля Th 10- L1.Ретролистез L5 на 5 мм .
Межпозвонковые диски с признаками дегидратации , высота дисков неравномерно снижена. Диск L1-2- пролабирует медианно кзади в просвет позвоночного канала до 2 мм .Диск L2-3- пролабирует медианно кзади в просвет позвоночного канала и небольшой латерализацией вправо до 4,1 мм с признаками сужения латерального канала и умеренной невральной компрессии.  Диск L3-4- пролабирует медианно кзади
в просвет позвоночного канала до 2,5 мм.  Диск L4-5- пролабирует циркулярно кзади в просвет позвоночного канала и латерализацией вправо до 4,8 мм с признаками преимущественно правосторонней компрессии дуральной вороноки.  Диск L5-S1 пролабирует циркулярно и в правые и левые отделы позвоночного канала до 5 мм с сужением латеральных каналов и невральной компрессией.
Желтые связки на уровне L3-4, L4-5, L5–S1 уплотнены и утолщены. Дугоотростчатые суставы на данном уровне с признаками дегенеративных изменений.
Задняя продольная связка неравномерно утолщена на уровне L1-S1 .
Передний контур дурального мешка деформирован пролабирующими  межпозвонковыми дисками, задними краевыми экзостозами и неравномерно утолщенной задней продольной связкой. Позвоночный канал на уровне пролабирования дисков умеренно сужен без признаков ликворного блока.
Эпиконус на уровне L1 позвонка, структура его не изменена. Корешки конского хвоста четко дифференцируются на всем протяжении.
Заключение: Остеохондроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника, деформирующий спондилез,
спондилоартроз .Ретролистез L5 1 ст.  Задние парамедианные грыжи дисков L2-3, L4-5, L5-S1 с признаками невральной компрессии.  Задняя протрузия диска L1-2,L3-4.Грыжи Шморля Th 10- L1.
Рекомендации для пациентов: Консультация невропатолога


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Фев 2012)

На основании имеющихся жалоб и описания МРТ  можно сделать вывод о наличии у Вас, Ирина, вертеброгенной люмбалгии.
Корсет в вашем случае даже вреден (если Вы только не работаете грузчиком и не таскаете мешки с цементом и т.п.).
Наилучшим вариантом в Вашем случае было бы обращение за медицинской помощью к неврологу, который использует мануальную терапию в лечении своих пациентов.


----------



## Irina2012 (25 Фев 2012)

Спасибо, Владимир!
К неврологу я пойду, надо же показать результаты мрт. А про пояс мне как раз невролог говорил.. Приходится носить ребенка 2г, коляску и еще много сумок, к тому же у нас 4 этаж без лифта, может поэтому врач мне сказала про пояс...


----------



## gudkov (26 Фев 2012)

Это "бытовые" нагрузки, к чему тут пояс.


----------

